
Ask a Hostage Negotiator: What's the Best Way to Get a Raise? - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/04/ask-a-hostage-negotiator-whats-the-best-way-to-talk-about-a-raise/391943/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
PaulHoule
Do what Dennis hoppers character did in speed!

